# Home Remedy Cage Cleaning Solution?



## brentr (Aug 19, 2011)

I know I read a thread somewhere on the rabbit forums about cage cleaning and what solutions/cleaning agents folks use.  Darned if I can find it, though.   It is time for me to give my does' cages a good scrub before their next litters arrive.  My cages are wire front and bottom with a 2x4 frame and plywood box.  What suggestions do you have for cleaning and disinfecting the cages?  I'm thinking Simple Green, but I know I read about folks using a diluted bleach solution as well.  I'd be grateful for any cleaning agent recommendations (or products to avoid) and cleaning tools (I'm thinking a good stiff nylon bristle brush) and routines you have to share.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 20, 2011)

I just use a stiff brush and plain water from a hose to remove any manure buildup, especially on the floor wire. I then go over it with the brush again and a bucket of strong bleach solution. The wood may need to be soaked down with the bleach so it can penetrate a bit. The sun will take care of any bleach in just a few hours. Sun is probably the best disinfectant of all. I'm not a fanatic about it. So long as I can't see or smell any urine or manure I consider it clean.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 20, 2011)

Vinegar, soap and water!  The vinegar really neutralizes the ammonia smell of the urine and is a healthy, safe cleaner.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 20, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Vinegar, soap and water!  The vinegar really neutralizes the ammonia smell of the urine and is a healthy, safe cleaner.


X2 on the Vinegar.   Definitely safely neutralizes ammonia smell and makes living area healthier.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 21, 2011)

The trouble with vinegar is that it's an acid and can remove the zinc coating on the wire, speeding up the rust.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 21, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> The trouble with vinegar is that it's an acid and can remove the zinc coating on the wire, speeding up the rust.


After reading this thread over again, both bleach and vinegar are the best for cleaning.  It's depends where you are cleaning.  For example, my use of vinegar is on plastic litter boxes because my rabbits are inside and this cuts down the smell.  The wire mesh is wiped down but is covered most of the time with towels for the bunnies or cardboard because of support for their feet.  Urine, now that buns are litter train, never really hits the wire.  I know by reading hoodat's posts about her setup outdoors, their is nothing covering the wire bottom or no litter box.  As stated by hoodat, vinegar corrodes wire which brings on rust which is bad for the rabbits plus makes the cages not last.   So bleach is much better for cleaning of outside cages.  Does the job needed...disinfecting. 

As I plan for future growth, this insightful information is very much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Mea (Aug 21, 2011)

Someone suggested to us to use the old fashioned Lysol.  The kind that comes in a small brown bottle. The smell does not seem to bother the rabbits as moch as chlorine, and it is not 'supposed'  to affect the coating of the wire cages.  We've been using it to clean and disinfect the cages and nest boxes with good results so far.


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 22, 2011)

For all wire cages... when we culled out a bank of cages, we used a torch to burn off rabbit hair and cobwebs from the wire. The flame acted as a disinfectant too. Then sprayed a bleach solution and rinced off with plain water. Sun dried.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 22, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> The trouble with vinegar is that it's an acid and can remove the zinc coating on the wire, speeding up the rust.


I can see that happening if you were to soak the cages in vinegar for awhile....but you are merely washing them down with brushes and rinsing them clean with clear water.  No vinegar would be on the zinc long enough to remove the zinc coating.  Heck, urine will remove it quicker than the vinegar would.


----------



## poormans_99 (Aug 23, 2011)

soap,brush and water hose works great


----------



## brentr (Aug 26, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> For all wire cages... when we culled out a bank of cages, we used a torch to burn off rabbit hair and cobwebs from the wire. The flame acted as a disinfectant too. Then sprayed a bleach solution and rinced off with plain water. Sun dried.


What was your bleach solution?  1 part bleach to ??? parts water?  I'm trying to figure out how strong to make it.


----------

